# Michael King and Bill Packer.



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Michael King, a police officer who was a Chinese Kenpo practitioner and former top-10 ranked kickboxer, was killed in the line of duty Thursday evening, along with fellow officer Richard Smith:
http://www.abqjournal.com/news/breaking/apmourn08-20-05.htm
http://www.abqjournal.com/news/metro/382550metro08-20-05.htm

Both officers had retired but had chosen to return to duty. The indivdiual suspected of killing both men is also suspected of killing two civilians that day.

Later the same evening, Mr. King's instructor and friend Bill Packer, of the American Karate Kenpo Academy schools, died following a long illness:
http://www.billpacker.org/


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 21, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 21, 2005)

.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 21, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 22, 2005)

..


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 22, 2005)

..

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 22, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is some info about Master Bill Packer


http://www.billpacker.org/


----------

